# Purple spray



## ILuvCowparsely (8 August 2012)

I have used purple spray since the 1980's

 I recently replaced my old spray as it went funny,  

the new one has alo vera in it and does not seem as good as the original, has anyone else found this.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-NAF-N...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f09063726



Have you found any other difference between them


I have always brought Gold label in the past
 thanx in advance


----------



## Silent Knight (9 August 2012)

The old stuff was 'Gentian Violet'. They used to use it in the STD clinics years ago 

Bottle labled  'purple spray' can have alsorts of stuff in it and may not contain as much active ingrediant as the pure GV.

You can still find Gentian Violet though. Read the lables.


----------



## Miss L Toe (9 August 2012)

vets will prescribe a proper purple spray for feet if necessary, but yes the stuff in a bottle from tack shop is pretty mild, and designed to be idiot proof.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 August 2012)

I also noticed the alo vera stuff says for antiseptic etc where as the global Herbs say anti bacterial (which is what I need)

 Guess I will have to go on the hunt for some as I need the strong stuff.


----------



## quirky (9 August 2012)

I used it rarely when younger.
Now, if I need to spray, I used Aluminium Spray.

* Touch wood - I've not had to use any for about 5 years now *


----------



## jrp204 (9 August 2012)

The purple spray from the vets is usually Engimycin and is antibiotic. The ones you can buy over the counter are antiseptic and will obviously be limited in their effect.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 August 2012)

I have Engemycin  its a blue spray  it killed some of the bacteria.

 Vets told me to  use purple spray now.


----------



## Nicnac (9 August 2012)

I buy purple spray from a place which sells a lot of stuff for livestock and it's the real mccoy - you can usually find good old fashioned products there.  There isn't really an 'alternative therapy' market for cows and sheep


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 August 2012)

Well I managed to buy the Gold label one.


 This would be confusing for newbie horse people.

The difference it:


NAF: 

 Aloe Vera purple spray  supports the natural healing of minor cuts abrasions, broken  and chaff skin.

 Ingredients- Aloe Vera extract 
Isopropanol
Methyl violet


 Gold Label: purple spray

 Is a skin disinfectant effective against a wide range of gram positive and gram negative bacteria.


The very popular purple application using an improved formulation with anti-bacterial Chlorhexidine. For minor cuts and grazes. Does not contain Gentian Violet.


----------

